

The "Unix issue" is 35 years old - phkamp
http://www3.alcatel-lucent.com/bstj/vol57-1978/bstj-vol57-issue06.html
35 years ago they wrote: &quot;UNIX is not the end of the road in operating systems innovations, [...]&quot; but it very much was the final word:  Today the only OS&#x27;s left are those which converged on &quot;the UNIX model&quot; and your mobile and your TV both run UNIX.
======
phkamp
... and to be fair: Rob Pike absolutely nailed this 13 years ago:
[http://herpolhode.com/rob/utah2000.pdf](http://herpolhode.com/rob/utah2000.pdf)

